
Anti-selfconsciousness theory – John Stuart Mill - hyperpallium
http://theliterarylink.com/anti_selfconsciousness.html
======
hyperpallium

      Ask yourself whether you are happy,
      and you cease to be so.
    
      The only chance is to treat,
      not happiness, but some end
      external to it
      as the purpose of life.
    
      Let your self-consciousness, your
      scrutiny, your self-interrogation
      exhaust themselves on that.

